# Baytril



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I noticed the use of Baytril in this forum quite often, even on pigeon that may not be sick but just weak. I would be interested to find out your opinions. 

Jpg. pages below from Racing Pigeon Digest:


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Often a weak pigeon is sick. If a pigeon is weak from only lack of food, I would not give baytril.
I also believe that proper diagnosis by a veterinarian is always best course of action.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

good article thanks for posting it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I am not familiar with any drugs, as I pretty much handle things using preventive measures. 

I don't ever medicate unless it is necessary and I have a diagnosis, medicine has its place, but using it without actually knowing what is going on with a bird, is irresponsible and can lead to other health issues.

Antibiotics can work miracles when they are used appropriately.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

there is over use of enrofloxacin and tetracycline among pigeon breeders


----------

